# 2.5 or 5 gallon planted nano?......



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

my sister got me a bata fish for Christmas, he was in a vase, but i couldnt keep him in that. so i went out and bought a Aquacear20 filter, driftwood, heater, gravel, and tempory fake plant.

no light (well i have computer lamp over the tank currently, but i want to make a DIY Led fixture)

I'd like the tank to be 5 gallons in the near future, so i plan to make a DIY LED light for a 5 gallon tank that can grow plants but not overly bright
any help here on this subject?



also what else would i need for a planted tank this small? 


thank you for any help in advance and happy new year to all 
-mike


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I would go with a 5g tank since it gives you more room to work with. In a 2.5g plants take over quickly. If it is going to be low light you could dose excel instead of getting into injecting co2. If you can't get the diy led light you could always go with a 13w daylight bulb and possibly raise it a little for the desired light amount.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i may be going to going to a 12x12x12 cube (7.5 gallons)


this is a possibility, but i'd like to keep it small........



i can dose excell rather then CO2?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Excel is liquid CO2.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Just remember too that the tank's volume is measured when empty. I would always go as big as you can handle/afford.

And also even though the AC20/Mini is the smallest one (I think...), just remember that Beta's don't like strong current so try to defer the outflow or else you might stress the lil' dude out.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Petco has a tank that I think is great for betas. It's 6.6 gallons and has an unusual footprint. it's very long, but narrow. They call it a bookshelf tank. I just ordered 3 of them for shrimp tanks. Not a bad price either considering they come with a filter and florescent light.

http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...etco Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium-14978

And before anyone fusses about the lighting, it is perfectly possible to grow plants with that kind of stock lighting, and I don't mean java fern and anubias. Generally crypts are a good choice, as well as certain hygros. I have a really nice looking 5g planted with stock lighting that grows plants very nicely. It's perfect for a beginner who isn't wanting to dose ferts or CO2 and is lax with water changes.

The footprint of this tank gives a beta lots of room to swim back and forth. Most fish don't swim in circles or up and down, but do swim back and forth a lot. I think this footprint is unique and great for this type of setup. I'm thinking of putting mine in actual bookcases (hey, I'm out of room everywhere else! LOL!). Might even work in a single canister to run all 3 tanks, but that's just me (I don't like HOB filters).

Still, give this tank some thought. I've done a lot of reading up on it, and those who have gotten it have been quite pleased.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Petco has a tank...


I like that footprint a lot myself. My only $0.02 cents here is to recommend you check the tank for scratches before you pay for it. Have fun.


----------



## Jodah (Dec 8, 2011)

All I can say about a filter is Red Sea Nano. Especially for bettas. You can put whatever media you want into them, and a simple sponge around the intake keeps the betta from getting sucked up against it.

I currently have my black CT betta in a 2.5 and he loves it. I'm planning on a 5.5g low tech for him next. I think the 2.5g would get overcrowded with plants faster than most care to trim.

If you plan on going high-tech/light, Fluval makes a very attractive CO2 setup for like $25 on amazon. I would change out the diffuser for it though becuase it's not the prettiest looking diffuser.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i like that bookshelf tank alot, just dont have much room on my computer desk for it sadly, the footprint where i plan is 13 long X 15 wide

so the 7.5 cube would fit nicely being 12x12x12.......

if i did get that what exactly would i need could someone list it out for me so i have a starting point.......


----------



## Jodah (Dec 8, 2011)

You could always make your own tank to suit your needs. All it takes is getting some glass cut by a shop, and some aquarium silicone (or GE #1) some masking tape (I prefer painters tape actually) and some patience.


----------



## TK81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was close to buying an Aqueon Evolve 4gal cube from Petco but resisted the temptation. They're on special until tomorrow online at Petco.com. The 2gal cube is 39.99 and the 8gal cube is 49.99 w/free shipping. They are nifty little things in that they have the built in overflow and filter area just like the Fluval Spec but I think they look better. 

http://www.petco.com/product/117467...arium-Kit.aspx?Ntt=evolve&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## Jodah (Dec 8, 2011)

So should not have seen the link to that, it reeks of saltwater nano goodness... lolz. Now that i look at it, i see blue LED's in the fixture. So maybe that was their original intent. Surface skimmer area is a nice thing to have. Keeps that pita-to-get-rid-of surface scum. But I digress.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

There are ways to create a way to diffuse the output of the filter without decreasing the initial flow.


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

TK81 said:


> I was close to buying an Aqueon Evolve 4gal cube from Petco but resisted the temptation. They're on special until tomorrow online at Petco.com. The 2gal cube is 39.99 and the 8gal cube is 49.99 w/free shipping. They are nifty little things in that they have the built in overflow and filter area just like the Fluval Spec but I think they look better.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/117467...arium-Kit.aspx?Ntt=evolve&OneResultRedirect=1


Oh hell I saw the 4 & 8 in petsmart today.. Hadn't seen the 2 & I was thinking of ordering a spec or the prism nano tomorrow.. This though will take the cake most likely..


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I ordered the 8 gallon version a few days ago. Should be getting it tomorrow. I'll try and post pictures in the next couple of days for everyone else who's been considering one of these.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i ordered the 4 gallon version to start my first tank in several years. had live plants in a 55 gallon 8 years ago but they were accessories to tropical fish. Now it will primarily be a plant tank with a betta, and maybe a shrimp and flourite, led lights low tech.


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

I am torn between the Spec and Evolve too! I am glad there are others out there with the same quandary. Pricedroppers.com has a Spec for $50 and the 2 gal Evolve is $48 with shipping and taxes. I am at an impasse. I think they would both be great for your beta. One thing to consider, from reading the reviews, the Evolve has a pretty strong current so beware. There is a post from another planted tank member who has a blue beta in a Spec and it is making me lean towards the nicer tank. Just a short rant to confuse you more and put you in my shoes


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

CorrinaCorrina said:


> I am torn between the Spec and Evolve too! I am glad there are others out there with the same quandary. Pricedroppers.com has a Spec for $50 and the 2 gal Evolve is $48 with shipping and taxes. I am at an impasse. I think they would both be great for your beta. One thing to consider, from reading the reviews, the Evolve has a pretty strong current so beware. There is a post from another planted tank member who has a blue beta in a Spec and it is making me lean towards the nicer tank. Just a short rant to confuse you more and put you in my shoes


actually after looking into it further I have decided against the evolve.. It uses the standard aqueon filters which although can be had anywhere I don't think they are near as good as the spec setup. 

Another one I am considering along the same lines is the prisim nano 

http://www.amazon.com/Prism-Nano-Aq...4YUA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325271281&sr=8-1

Its a little cheaper & would for sure have a crappy LED light. But getting it with the finnex nano light should make for an awesome little combo at about 70 bucks shipped from amazon. The only thing holding me back on that is that I am not 100% sure of the filter in the prisim. If its a big sponge like the spec then its for sure the winner to me.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

bastage said:


> actually after looking into it further I have decided against the evolve.. It uses the standard aqueon filters which although can be had anywhere I don't think they are near as good as the spec setup.


Ah, yeah. I intend to modify the back filter compartment to do away with the standard bags.


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

I have decided after looking into Spec filter capabilities and understanding the small environment needs more upkeep and a more precise filter than my larger 38 gal. column, I am going to get the Spec. It will be done in a matter of minuets. Wish me luck! I wish you luck in your beta tank! Thanks PT gurus!


----------



## CorrinaCorrina (Jul 1, 2010)

CorrinaCorrina said:


> I am torn between the Spec and Evolve too! I am glad there are others out there with the same quandary. Pricedroppers.com has a Spec for $50 and the 2 gal Evolve is $48 with shipping and taxes. I am at an impasse. I think they would both be great for your beta. One thing to consider, from reading the reviews, the Evolve has a pretty strong current so beware. There is a post from another planted tank member who has a blue beta in a Spec and it is making me lean towards the nicer tank. Just a short rant to confuse you more and put you in my shoes


I want to correct an earlier post! It was not pricedroppers... it is Pricefalls.com. Here is the link http://www.pricefalls.com/products/Fluval-SPEC-Desktop-Glass-Aquarium-2-US-gal-76L/id/26622278 

I am getting mine right now :hihi: Good luck to everyone out there looking!


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

same place that has the spec for 43+7 shipping has the flora for 88+7 shipping making it 94 shipped & the cheapest I have seen it. 

http://aquariumdeals.com/aquariums-1.html?limit=all


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i decided to go big, im setting up a 60 gallon

but im going to keep my 2.5 gallon as a mini tank just because, im building a LED fixture for it, and think im going to get some shrimp for it


----------



## leaa (Dec 16, 2011)

imo, 5g and up are perfect for planted betta tanks. They're active little guys and need the space to swim and explore which is drastically cut down in a well planted 2.5g. Their personas really shine with more room and good plant cover, and both fit 5g's perfectly.

I've found internal power filters can work well for bettas if you can turn them down or turn the flow head outlet against wall of the tank. I've had boys who love to 'surf' the flow down the glass. Ditto for little HOBs. Or, if you cut a bit of nylon stocking out you can slip it over the power filter and it drastically reduces flow. Re plants, they love floating types, so hornwort is an easy fabulous way to forest out the top and have it looking plant-heavy, while leaving much swim room beneath. Toss in some twisty root wood, javafern and/or javamoss and it would make a fab betta home 

Keep us posted!


----------

